

Ask HN: Is GPGTools still OpenSource? - Pin_Leo

since a few month GPGTools releases closed source beta-versions and the Github Repository is not updated anymore! Really strange for an open-source security software?
======
based2
Have you ever looked at the commits dates?

[https://gpgtools.org/](https://gpgtools.org/)

[https://gpgtools.org/opensource.html](https://gpgtools.org/opensource.html)

[https://github.com/GPGTools/GPGMail/commits/dev](https://github.com/GPGTools/GPGMail/commits/dev)

[https://github.com/GPGTools/GPGKeychainAccess/commits/dev](https://github.com/GPGTools/GPGKeychainAccess/commits/dev)

[https://github.com/GPGTools/GPGServices](https://github.com/GPGTools/GPGServices)

[https://github.com/GPGTools/MacGPG2/commits/dev](https://github.com/GPGTools/MacGPG2/commits/dev)

